# Husqvarna weedeater.



## rpvoinche (May 4, 2011)

I have a husqvarna 326ls will not start has fire,new carb.,new fuel lines and filter checked muffler for blockage, new spark plug,good compression .Open for any ideas thanks in advance


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

What is "good" compression?" Recently calibrated forearm, or 125 Lbs?
Does it fire on a prime of WD40 and carb-cleaner spray, or mix fuel?
Does spark jump 0.180" gap?
Tell us more please...testing on a prime is a basic test.
Paul


----------



## rpvoinche (May 4, 2011)

*husqvarna weedeater*

compression was around 120 had shop check it ,and yes starts with carb cleaner but wont run didn not check the spark


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Being it has a new carb, fuel lines and filter, we should assume it's getting fuel to the carb.

When I question fuel delivery to the carb, IF you can access it, I pull the pump side cover of the carb to see if fuel pressures up from the tank and bleeds into that area.

Given what you've done though, I would suggest a vacuum leak in the circled area of the attached image. Even if the impulse hole was restricted, on full choke the vacuum created should still pull fuel and allow it to at least start and then die.

Paul


----------



## rpvoinche (May 4, 2011)

Sorry didnt get back sooner but very busy thank you Paulr44 for the information . i brought the weedeater to someone with more knowledge than me . I have another one husqvarna 122c that will only start with the high speed jet opened almost all the way but runs very bad any information on this one .Again i wont to thank you for the information and thank you in adavance for the 122c P S If anyone knows of a good repair manual for 2 cycle engines please let me know .Thanks in adavance.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Please be more specific about "runs bad." Does it idle? Does it stall? Does is surge?

If a 2-stroke will only run with a mixture screw backed out greatly that's an indication that there's either a fuel restriction in or to the carb, or an engine issue such as vacuum leak or wear. I've seen countless saws "run bad" because of cracked fuel lines. You have to look it over carefully first, and start at the beginning with the fuel filter. Some filters won't pass water (intentionally) and won't pass fuel if plugged with water, and may look clean visually. Try not to assume too much...it gets the best of us sometimes.


----------

